# Jon Jones exposes himself on snapchat!



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

> "I can be such a pervert sometimes" then pans his phone camera down to show whoever he was chatting with that he was nude, finishing off the display with, "You mean like that?"







http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/10/...hampion-jon-jones-exposes-himself-on-snapchat


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

His account was hacked.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Jones has completely lost it by now and gone into full hypocrite territory. I hope Cormier wipes the floor with him, and pretty sure he will.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

What a buffoon. He's like a kid who can't handle fame.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> His account was hacked.


Lmfao.



But really, this is obviously some form of joke. He doesnt even show his knob, and even though everyone in the world just got their iCloud hacked, Jones decides to send this out. Yeah, cool.

Jones is defo sitting behind his computer with a huge smile on his face at comments of shit like this.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

At this point I hope he's trolling.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if the wiener wasn't there to begin with or if the guy who uploaded it had to cut it short due to YouTube rules. You can't exactly publish X-rated stuff on major video and news websites. 

It could be a troll ... but at this point I'm really not sure what to expect with Jones. Even if it is a troll it's pretty sad.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Obviously a "joke" of some sort.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> Not sure if the wiener wasn't there to begin with or if the guy who uploaded it had to cut it short due to YouTube rules. You can't exactly publish X-rated stuff on major video and news websites.
> 
> It could be a troll ... but at this point I'm really not sure what to expect with Jones. Even if it is a troll it's pretty sad.


Ahhh it'd be out there already.

I'll go out and say that NOW people can call him a troll. Before he was just ******* around, but something like this is 100% specifically done to wind everyone up, so yeah, he's now trolling.

I like Jones to be honest. Used to hate him (no idea why). His martial arts is really why I'm a big fan. I'd like Cormier but his lackluster UFC career and his annoying fans have put me off. Everytime I see him separate from Jones he's pure class though.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

I came here to see Jon Jones' penis. I am disappointed.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Obviously a "joke" of some sort.


This.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LOL, thought it was no worse than anything else fighters have done.

At least he's not a roided up Tito and Bonner hitting each other with chairs.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

NotDylan said:


> I came here to see Jon Jones' penis. I am disappointed.


Seconded


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It sounds like he says "do you like that?" as he pans down.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

NotDylan said:


> I came here to see Jon Jones' penis. I am disappointed.


You can see it in your avatar, it's brown and wrinkly.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

NotDylan said:


> I came here to see Jon Jones' penis. I am disappointed.


He did film it. He's still filming though. He hasn't reached the end yet...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> He did film it. He's still filming though. He hasn't reached the end yet...


I thought we were talking about his dick not his ego.


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

gazh said:


> You can see it in your avatar, it's brown and wrinkly.


That's one impressive penis


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon Jones' penis has the longest wingspan in the UFC.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

NotDylan said:


> That's one impressive penis


Yes, but not so impressive now he's off the 'Viagra'.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Jon Jones' penis has the longest wingspan in the UFC.


Don't tell me how you know that.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

And why again should I care who Jones shows his donger to?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Go win some fans! 

That's my line everytime I see his shenanigans.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Pretty sure this needs to make an appearance here.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The thing is, if he indeed is "trolling", as kids these days say, this isn't exactly the wisest "trolling" effort for a guy who just lost two huge sponsorship deals and mostly likely is looking to replace them. Unless he's looking to replace Nike with Brazzers - which would be awesome.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I find it funny that the moment Jones landed another scandal, Cain Velasquez "got hurt" to take the heat off Jones...Conspiracy!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I imagine Jones has a significantly less reach advantage down there.


----------

